# Jwt Vs Hks



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

hey guys,
well, i have a 97 sentra and i'm about to do a GTI-R SR20DET swap. although, i want to build up the motor before i drop it in. i'll be sporting a stage III kit provided by www.forcedinductionracing.com w/ Z32 TT MAF, JGY fuel rail, JWT ecu, act clutch, and all that other good stuff. now i'm just wondering which cams will provide me with better proformance...the JWT cams or the HKS cams? don't really know what stage (lift, duration, etc), i guess the most radical street one. 

well just post your opinion or if you have had any experiences with these cams!!!

thanks and anything you can add is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JWT!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I recommend doing your own research. Opinions are skewed. I have JWT and they're not bad at all. The next cams I get will be HKS, JUN, or Tomei.

Jody


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2003)

jdmconnections said:


> *, i guess the most radical street one.
> 
> *


Not to radical with forced induction!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jwt Vs Hks*



Loe Lyf said:


> *Not to radical with forced induction! *


im in almost the same situation as -jdmconnections- only with a BBDET. Loe Lyf - can you explain? what would be good to get?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Jwt Vs Hks*



ga16tosr20 said:


> *im in almost the same situation as -jdmconnections- only with a BBDET. Loe Lyf - can you explain? what would be good to get? *


w/ a BB DET, i would go w/ JWT S3's or S4's.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks


----------

